# Niesmann+Bischoff Arto 69G Motorhome A Class



## Franc

Hello,
Can you please help me.
Does anyone know anything about the NIESMANN+BISCHOFF ARTO 69G MOTORHOME A CLASS.
I am thinking of buying it second hand ( 2006) but I would like some information first of the pros and cons.
Thank you.
Franc


----------



## gaspode

Hi Franc

They're a good quality, well built machine. What do you want to know specifically?

One thing I'd check would be the MAM rating, ours is plated at 4000kg, if you're plated at 3500kg you'll be very short on payload. I think I'm correct saying that an aftermarket upgrade from 3500kg to 3850kg is easy but to get 4000kg MAM you need to have the heavy Fiat 18 base vehicle with the upgraded brakes.


----------



## jonegood

Hi Franc.

we ve owned a 2004 69g for 3 years and we absolutely love it. 

The beds are roomier than most(particularly height on the rear fixed bed)
the shower room is good, we re don t normally like curtains but the arto version is wide enough that it doesnt cling and its robust and easy to clean. The layout is excellent.

The only trouble we ve had is the usual tap switches failing (3 so far) but they re easy enough to fix. But the fit and finish of the rest of it is very good, much better than many.

The main mods we have made are: 

1, to replace the overlarge standard table with a fold out reimo one (can supply pics if you like)
2, fit roof aircon
3, fit cruise control.
4, fit loose covers to the upholstery

We ve been to peterborough and NEC several times and keep an eye on the dealers in fact only last week, I happened to be in Newark with an hour to kill so I went into brownhills for a look and confirmed yet again that we have definately got the right van for us. The layout is so much better than you get in british vans.

The screen is usually a bone of contention; the upside is that you get the full benefit of the views, the downside is that it does heat the van up in hot periods, but we think the pros outweigh the cons.
You will hear some stories about the screen being very expensive to replace, so when I broke it last year and the insurance co replaced it for £75 excess I was more than a bit concerned about the insurance renewal - but just done it and it only went up by the usual amount.

weight is always an issue with A classes, we ve got ourself under the weight by housekeeping.
1, unless we re going wildcamping we only carry half a tank of water
2, we drain regularly
3, we carry 1 x 11kg and 1 x lightweight gas bottle
4, we dont carry things we dont need - like all the books you been meaning to read or have allready read 3 times. 
5, dont fill your garage full of beer and wine only take a few days worth. We met a british couple who had a 6 wheel van full of everything even down to frozen milk (cos they dont have shops in france do they?)

hope this helps its all I can think of so far .
Jon


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Franc,

We have the N+B Flair, the Arto's bigger sister. All the N+B models are very well built, much quieter when driving. Its the little attention to detail that impresses us. Things that don't get mentioned in the sales literature.

Yes it is a big windscreen and yes it does get warm inside however the view of the road ahead is great and with the swivelling seats the cab is part of the lounge.

We have had our N+B 2 years now and during that time the only problems we have had have been related to bits fitted after it left the factory.

You may get more specific information on the new N+B Owners club website:

http://z8.invisionfree.com/N_and_B_Drivers_Club/index.php


----------



## brilily

i have a 2006 69p if you want to get in touch 07951 289052. brian


----------

